

Meet ‘Disco’, The Group Texting App Built Secretly Inside Google   - skbohra123
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/disco-app/

======
brianbreslin
What's with the big push into group texting? Is this an actual problem people
have? I can see teens eating that up, but not people who would pay for such
features...

~~~
revorad
Maybe they are betting on it to be the next Twitter.

------
colinsidoti
Haha, I don't know if anyone else is trying to break into this sector, but
reading HN makes it absolutely nerve wracking. It seems like every day I read
a title like this and poop myself a little.

Nothing new here. As I see it, their main advantage over GroupMe is that they
don't have to pay Twilio (assuming they're hooked into the Google Voice fun).
That's probably hardly an advantage though because they still have to pay the
carriers.

I imagine they have something bigger things planned

------
dylanz
I thought this was referring to <http://discoproject.org/> from Nokia. There
was just a presentation on it at the Erlang Factory conference today.

